# München / Gardasee schnell



## corsa (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 

wegen der Familie komm ich im Moment nicht dazu groß Touren zu fahren. 
Will mit der Familie im Sommer an den Gardasee. 
Da hab ich mir gedacht, ich Fahr mit dem Rad los und Familie kommt mit dem Auto nach. 

Hat jemand eine Idee für die kürzeste Strecke München / Gardasee?
Muss nicht anspruchvoll sein. Geht mir nur darum Kilometer zu fressen und mal wieder kurze Zeit mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein. 

Wie lange muss man dafür rechnen? 

Danke 

Gruß


----------



## joku68 (14. Januar 2009)

corsa schrieb:


> Wie lange muss man dafür rechnen?


 
Wie fit bist Du?

Dürfte über Garmisch - Via Claudia - Riva ca. 400 km/4500 hm sein. Also mit ein bisschen Ehrgeiz  auch mit dem MTB in 3 Tagen machbar (mit dem RR auch in 2 Tagen). Man kann für die gleiche Strecke aber auch 6-7 Tage kalkulieren. Kommt halt auf Deine Kondition und die Leidensfähigkeit Deines Allerwertesten an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (14. Januar 2009)

MIt weniger Höhenmetern gehts vermultich Richtung Inntal (erst Richtung Sylvensteinspeicher und dann über einene Pass, grad vergessen wie der heißt) und dann Brenner Bundesstraße, über Sterzing nach Bozen und ab da Etschtal-Radweg bis Rovereto. Sollten auch etwa 400km sein, evtl. etwas mehr.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## fatz (14. Januar 2009)

soeder meint den achenpass. 
ab dem brenner kann man angeblich auf der alten bahntrasse fahren.


----------



## Trekiger (14. Januar 2009)

von Sterzing nach Bozen geht auch ein Radweg
von Sterzing bis Aicha bin ich schon gefahren. Der geht aber nicht nur bergab, sondern hat auch ein paar kleinere Gegenanstiege drin im Gegensatz zur Bundesstraße


----------



## dede (14. Januar 2009)

Brenner geht auch auf der anderen Talseite (weniger Verkehr, 1-2 kleinere Gegenanstiege respektive Auf und Abs), Bahntrasse ab Brenner ist wohl mittlerweile befahrbar, schneller abwärts geht's aber ganz sicher auf der alten Brennerstraße. Bei Sterzing geht auch ein Radweg entlang der Autobahn entlang bis Franzensfeste/Aicha......


----------



## soederbohm (14. Januar 2009)

Na da entwickelt sich doch langsam ne Streche. 
München - Isartal - Sylvensteinspeicher - Achenpass - Inntalradweg - Brennerstraße - Brenner - Bahntrasse  -Radweg bis Bozen - Etschtalradweg bis Rovereto - Radweg bis Nago

Viel Spaß schonmal 

Gruß
Martin

PS: Die ähnlich Strecke, nur vom Chiemsee los, gleich ins Inntal und dann weiter wie oben beschrieben schafft man mitm Rennrad auch in einem Tag... allerdings wird das ein seehr langer ;-)


----------



## corsa (15. Januar 2009)

Super

danke. Genau das wollte ich Wissen. 
Danke für die schnelle Info. 

So nun muss ich meine Frau von der Idee überzeugen. Das ist glaub ich schwerer als die Strecke. 

Danke


----------



## ]:-> (15. Januar 2009)

Mein Vorschlag:

Mü-Garmisch-Ehrwald-alter Fernpass-Imst-Pfunds-Reschenpass-Reschensee-Meran-Etschtalradweg über Trento-Rovereto abbiegen zum zum Lago. 
Hömes sind das auch auch so um 4000, ab Reschensee kannst "Rollen" bis zum Lago.

gruß


----------



## bike bike (15. Januar 2009)

http://www.via-bavarica-tyrolensis.com/

Die Via Bavarica Tyrolensis ist ein Radweg von München bis Jenbach im Inntal. Entweder über Holzkirchen + Tegernsee (kürzere Variante) oder Wolfratshausen, Bad Tölz und Sylvenssteinspeicher.
Dann Jenbach, Ibk, Brenner etc.

etwa 350km
Gruß


----------



## kroun (15. Januar 2009)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Na da entwickelt sich doch langsam ne Streche.
> München - Isartal - Sylvensteinspeicher - Achenpass - Inntalradweg - Brennerstraße - Brenner - Bahntrasse  -Radweg bis Bozen - Etschtalradweg bis Rovereto - Radweg bis Nago
> ...



stimmt... wer will kann diretissimo vom brenner über sterzing-brixen-klausen-bozen ganz südtirol auf dem radweg durchzischen

aber mit mountainbiken hat das (bis auf die paar 100 mt, wo der radweg noch nicht ganz fertig ist) sehr wenig zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (15. Januar 2009)

... was ist denn eigentlich schnell? 1 Tag, 2 Tage, 3 Tage???

der tag hat 24 h, da ist die asphaltorientierte Strecke doch locker drin, wenn man sich vergegenwärtigt, was z.B. in einem 24 h zurückgelegt wird.

in der BikeSportNews war ein Bericht über Marcel drin, der mit dem Singelspeeder an seinem längsten Tag immerhin bis zur Sesvenna kam, am 2. Tag wäre er dann locker am Lago gewesen...

2 Tage sollten auch unter "normalen" Umständen für die, die sowas mögen (ich gehöre da nicht dazu!), möglich sein.

auch die Heckmaierroute kann man in 3 Tagen fahren, zumindest wenn man schnell ist und das dann auch als schnell interpretiert, wobei, die Heckmaierroute geht ja von Oberstdorf los....


----------



## Gusti (16. Januar 2009)

Wenn Du durchs Inntal kommst würde ich den Radweg in Wattens verlassen und über Volders - Tulfes - Rinn - Sistrans - Patsch und Ellbögen nach Matrei fahren - etwas mehr Höhenmeter aber viel weniger Verkehr und landschaftlich viel schöner als auf der Brennerbundesstraße.

lg
Bernd


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. August 2009)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Na da entwickelt sich doch langsam ne Streche.
> München - Isartal - Sylvensteinspeicher - Achenpass - Inntalradweg - Brennerstraße - Brenner - Bahntrasse  -Radweg bis Bozen - Etschtalradweg bis Rovereto - Radweg bis Nago



Bist du die Strecke nun schon gefahren bzw. mit der Planung weiter fortgeschritten?
Ich habe vor den gleichen Weg (nur statt der Brennerstraße die alte Römerstraße ab Wattens oder Hall) mit Frau zu fahren, von daher bin ich an Detailinfos sehr interessiert 

Vor allem wo genau diese Bahntrasse anfängt und ob der Radweg bis Bozen nun 100% durchgehend ist, das ist mir beides noch nicht ganz klar.


----------



## dievole (5. August 2009)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Vor allem wo genau diese Bahntrasse anfängt und ob der Radweg bis Bozen nun 100% durchgehend ist, das ist mir beides noch nicht ganz klar.



Das würde mich auch interessieren!


----------

